# Gehäuse Lüfter mit oder ohne PWM?



## Lightflasher (24. November 2013)

*Gehäuse Lüfter mit oder ohne PWM?*

Abend zusammen ich benötige einmal ein bisschen Hilfe.

Es geht darum das für mein Gehäuse mal neue Lüfter fällig werden und ich nun nicht genau weiß welche besser zu steuern sind. Beim normalen Lüftern würde ich das ja über die Spannung machen und bei den PWM Lüftern über die 4te Ader. Das Mainboard hat für alle Gehäuselüfter 4Pin Anschlüsse. Die Lüfter sollen an sich die gleiche RPM beibehalten. Macht es hier dann nun Sinn auf PWM Lüfter zusetzten oder ist das totaler Unsinn?​


----------



## v3nom (24. November 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter mit oder ohne PWM?*

Die Regelung von 3-Pin Lüfter klappt mit den Mainboards der letzten 3 Jahre astrein unter Windows mit der jeweiligen Hersteller Software.


----------



## tigra456 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter mit oder ohne PWM?*

Da schließe ich mich mal an mit der Frage, ob das sein kann, dass PWM Lüfter evtl lauter sind, wie 3-adrige ?
Hatte im Gehäuse schon Silent Wings 2 (PWM) sowie Aerocool Shark (3-adrig) und EKL Alpenföhn Wingboost (PWM) in Betrieb.

Bei allen habe ich bei Drehzahlen über 60 % ein surren wahrgenommen, was nicht durch den Luftstrom, sondern durch den jeweiligen Motor kam. Habe empfindliche Ohren und ich suche nun verzweifelt welche, wie ich stattdessen nehmen kann.

Ich würd mein Glück mal mit Noctua PWM´s versuchen....


----------



## Lightflasher (26. November 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter mit oder ohne PWM?*



v3nom schrieb:


> Die Regelung von 3-Pin Lüfter klappt mit den Mainboards der letzten 3 Jahre astrein unter Windows mit der jeweiligen Hersteller Software.


 
Ok das hört sich dann ja schonmal nicht schlecht an. Somit wäre die Auswahl an Lüftern ja groß genung. Muss ich denn noch irgendwas beachten das die Lüfter keinen Schaden erleiden? Und was wären dann so für Gehäuselüfter zu empfehlen?


----------



## _chiller_ (27. November 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter mit oder ohne PWM?*

Also die Lüftersteuerung von meinem Asrock Mainboard ist Mist und das ist erst ein Jahr alt. Von 4 Lüftern mit 3Pol Anschluss laufen bei niedrigster Stufe: 2 normal, einer gar nicht und der andere Vollgas, es kommt da wohl auf den Mainboardhersteller an  Da nehm ich lieber eine richtige Lüftersteuerung für 20Euro


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. November 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter mit oder ohne PWM?*

wenn du die gehäuselüfter sowieso immer mit fixed rpm laufen lassen willst, brauchst du keine steuerung und auch keine pwm-lüfter. da reichen 3pin lüfter mit 5V oder 7V adapter oder lüfter, die so schon langsam und leise genug sind. 
die noiseblocker blacksilent pro pl-1 zB laufen mit maximal 900rpm und sollen dabei auch schön leise sein. 

lüftersteuerung hab ich rein zufällig gerade in meinem verkaufsthread


----------



## v3nom (27. November 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter mit oder ohne PWM?*

Dann präzisiere ich mal meine Aussage!

Gehäuselüfter: 3-Pin
CPU Lüfter: 4-Pin

Asus hat eine richtig gute Lüftersteuerung.
Alle Lüfteranschlüsse können einzeln geregelt werden mit dem _ASUS Fan Xpert _Tool. Am besten mal das Tool alle Lüfter testen lassen (Automatischer Test von min. bis max.).
Anschließend sind damit Lüfterkurven für jeden Anschluss möglich und auch das komplette abschalten der Lüfter ist möglich.

Dadurch sind genial leise Systeme für den Leerlauf/Desktopbetrieb möglich.
Z.B. abgeschaltete Gehäuselüfter bis 50°C CPU Temp, bzw. ab 47°C fängt als erstes der Rücklüfter an zu arbeiten.


----------



## kegg (28. November 2013)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter mit oder ohne PWM?*

Hm das klingt doch anständiger als SpeedFan? Allerdings kann ich auf meinem ASUS Board (bisher wohl nur mit SpeedFan getestet) den 3Pol Lüfter von der CPU nicht als CPU_Fan steuern, der läuft dann immer mit 100% ?


----------

